# Update on Jonah



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is going on 8 weeks since his cardiac hermangiosarcoma diagnosis. He had to have his heart "tapped" 3 1/2 weeks ago because of the fluid build up around his heart. He quickly recovered from the tap and has had a good attitude and pretty good energy. He is being babied with no walks except to mosey around my 1 1/2 acre yard. He is always leashed so he can't run. He is doing well on Yunnan Baiyao 3 times a day and 7 grams of Host Defense Turkey Tail. I am so pleased and thankful for the extra length of time I have been given with Jonah. I know each hour is a gift.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's really great to hear how well Jonah is doing. 
I hope he continues to do well and you have many days to come.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm glad he is getting more good quality days for you to treasure.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonah will not let you down anytime soon including Marla & Sydney. Not me before giving him a big kiss which it seems still there is long time. Big big big hug


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I knew a yellow lab that survived a (great quality) year with cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Wishing you the best!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Peri29 said:


> Jonah will not let you down anytime soon including Marla & Sydney. Not me before giving him a big kiss which it seems still there is long time. Big big big hug


I will give him an extra big hug from you, thanks!


hotel4dogs said:


> I knew a yellow lab that survived a (great quality) year with cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Wishing you the best!


Oh, how we want him to keep having bright eyes and a good attitude each morning when he awakens. If he is taking Marla's stuffies and trying to tear them up then that is a good day!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah had to go in to the emergency vet on Monday and have his heart tapped. The vet drew over 300 ml of fluid from around his heart and 1.5 liters of clear fluid from his abdomen. He is home and resting comfortably. He had an excellent appetite today and I hope tomorrow he will be back to his mischievous activities. Before having the fluids drawn off he looked and felt really puny and I knew what was going on. He went a little over a month with his first tap and we are hoping this second tap will give him some more good quality time. Please keep Jonah in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonah is constantly on our thoughts and my phone screen "as if it is always Spring" by which you know what I mean 💐


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for Jonah, hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Sleepless in Seattle.........


----------

